

Optimization in the Twenty-First Century - copx
http://prog21.dadgum.com/187.html

======
eonil
"But, uh-oh, strings are immutable, so each of these append operations causes
the entire multi-megabyte string to be copied."

This is only true when the scope is limited to specific languages… I am pretty
sure that the author is talking bare or low-level stuffs, but it would be
better to mention some language scope…

------
emn13
I know people often repeat that -Os is often better than -O2 or -O3, and I try
this regularly, but I don't think I've every seen a large program for which
this was true. Does anyone have an example?

------
sokoloff
The very last point is the best, IMO. Look for ways to add concurrency rather
than seeking faster sequential execution.

~~~
dsego
Easy to say, but hard to do right. Especially if you have shared state between
execution contexts. Concurrency adds a whole new level of complexity and is
hard to test and debug.

